# Bolivian Ram - dead



## youmustcomply (11 Oct 2010)

Hello,
I have been following this forum for several months and have converted my tank into a planted aquarium and have been impressed with the results achieved so far with CO2 and EI dosing.

However on Saturday I noticed one of my rams, was gasping a lot, led on the bottom of the tank, he was very grey and seemed to be in a lot of pain. I quickly put him into a breeding tank (within the main tank) to stop any other fish bothering him. 
Unfortunately he passed away on Sunday. No new fish have been added to this tank for about 3 months, I done a few tests on the water:
200 litre tank
Ammonia = 0
Nitrite = 0
Nitrate = 5 mg/l
PH = 7 ish
Temp = 26 C
drop checker green using 4dkh water.

I have now noticed that my golden rams seem to be hiding a lot now and rarely making appearance, when they used to be all out at the front. The single Bolivian ram seems fine, full of colour etc.

Any ideas what could of caused this death and should I worry about the golden rams?

Sorry for the long post.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Tom (11 Oct 2010)

Are they all breathing heavily or just the one that died? Any signs of aggression?


----------



## youmustcomply (12 Oct 2010)

It was just that one that was breathing heavily. The Bolivians occasionally fought, I would see there mouths locked together. But this was rare and they have been living together for several months with no issues.


----------



## Tom (12 Oct 2010)

Was it eating well, or was it skinny at all? Do you know how old they are?


----------



## youmustcomply (12 Oct 2010)

They were both eating well, especially blood worm and earth worm pellets. The deterioration was rapid with 2 days from looking fine to dead.


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2010)

And no symptoms other than pale and heavy breathing? Only thing I can think is some sort of gill/respiratory damage if it wasn't being picked on, but it's unlikely to be parasites with no new additions, and your water seems fine...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oct 2010)

Have you done any water change that day or the day before? How old was it?


----------



## youmustcomply (14 Oct 2010)

I do a water change once a week, around 50%, he started to look unwell on the saturday and i did a water change on the sunday. I'm not sure how old they were but have only just started to colour up.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oct 2010)

Oh then it's just a juvenile. What are you feeding them?


----------



## youmustcomply (15 Oct 2010)

I think i have found the cause. I have just witnessed my Red Tailed Shark chasing my Bolivian around the tank like mad. I have noticed that my golden rams are looking extreamly slim. I have moved the rams into a separate tank and will be returning the RTS back to the shop. A shame really as he is such a fantastic example but as he has grown he has suddenly become very territorial.
I feed them both flake and bloodworm, earthworm, shrimp pellets which they seem to love.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oct 2010)

Good thing you moved them, they stress too much, especially when they breed.
Regarding the frozen, live food just make sure to be in top condition, I've got deaths because of altered food. Sadly I can't trust any retailer where I live so I'm back to dry food.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

